# OVERHEATING LAPTOP- Presario CQ60



## rrgghh (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I have an ongoing problem.

My Hp Compaq Presario CQ60 is , to me, a huge waste of money.

Its fan runs on high no matter what and the CPU doesn't stop overheating.

Ive tried:



Cleaning all the dust and gunk out of the laptop
Scanning it for Malware, Viruses and root-kits
Ive formatted the hard drive and installed a clean version of Windows 7 (even XP)
Ive upgraded the RAM to 4gb
Running it without the battery
Ive updated all the drivers
Every other thing under the sun, what else is there to do?
But nothing seems to work. I always use it on a desk in a well ventilated area. Even when I'm not doing anything on it it seems to run on high the the fan noise is pissing me off, and the Laptop performance is pathetic.

Is it possible that there is water damage? I have no idea how but than again.

I do use a cheap charger i bought of Ebay but I dont see how that could affect how hot the Laptop is.

Here is some pictures of my model and the Specs:












Model: CQ60-302AU

Specs (according to CPU-Z/CPUID):

CPU: AMD Sempron SI-64
Socket: S1 (638)
Core Speed: 1050.1 MHz
Multiplier: x5.25
Bus Speed: 200.0 MHz
Cores: 1
Threads: 1

Motherboard Manufacturer: Wistron (Never heard of it)
Model: 303C
Chipset: NVIDIA GeForce 8200M
South Bridge: 1D075E

BIOS
Brand: HP
Version: F.54

Memory:4096 MBytes DDR2

Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G, 256MBytes
Revision: A2
Core: 400MHz
Shaders: 800MHz
Memory: 675MHz
Perf Level: default


It would be if anyone could help me fix this issue and the laptop has no warranty so that's not really an option.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

try to use a cooling pad & check....


----------



## rrgghh (Apr 11, 2011)

I have tried using a cooling pad and a small drop in temperature was received, but still the laptop constantly ran hot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A fresh coat of thermal paste may help a little


----------



## rrgghh (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, i will give it a try. Do you have any suggestions on brand or will any do?

Ow and i saw a forum that said you can slide some copper sheet between as there might be a gap between the heatsink and CPU/GPU.Would this work?

I don't see how this would matter but I'm running 32bit Windows 7. The laptop can support 64 so doesn't that mean 32 should run faster.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi just try the thermal paste for now,and no it does not mean it should run faster it means 32 bit can run with up 3.5 Gb of ram 64 with 4Gb or more if the motherboard supports it


----------



## rrgghh (Apr 11, 2011)

So i finally found some time to put new heat sink compound/thermal paste on and there still isn't much difference. What could be wrong?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try using this to monitor things CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------

